# passengers don't all ways know HOW to rate drivers



## Betty Boop (Nov 13, 2014)

on Xmas I picked up 4 passengers that I had driven to a party a few days earlier and they said how much they enjoyed riding with me so they wanted to give me a good rating but couldn't find the star or rating system on their app or phone.
I have wondered about this as another passenger once said all she got was a text the next day. 
It seems that either they don't understand or sometimes giving a rating is confusing . I know over the Holidays I really had a good time with some of the passengers and I was sure my rating would go up but it didn't.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ive never gotten a ride with uber, always wondered at what point they get to rate you
because most of the time I see pax get out and go on their way(no phone usage)
but of course we have to rate as soon as we end the trip


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Sometimes the rating stars doesn't show up.
I have heard this from several customers.
These are passengers who use Uber daily so I believe them


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

If uber didn't let them rate surge rides it would make sense


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

I have been told that the option to rate your last driver comes up when requesting your next ride.


----------

